# Dedicated Field Oriented Controllers (FOC) IC's?



## yarross (Jan 7, 2009)

abudabit said:


> The only dedicated induction motor controller IC's I found were V-F. Are there any sensorless FOC IC's or some other advanced control methods out there? I don't feel experienced enough to implement a DSP based design.


Sorry for this laggish response.
There are IRF IRMCK series ICs (IRMCK201 for example). Seems those can do all FOC control-related stuff and need additional host controller responsible for doing other things that an automotive controller should do.


----------

